# [SOLVED] Not all HDDs being recognized

## hcaulfield57

Hello everyone, I have three hard drives in my computer. The problem is only two of them are recognized. I know that the third one works because when I boot into System Rescue CD, sure enough it appears as `sdc`, but not under my normal Gentoo install. I have a hard drive that is identical I believe to it that works. It's very puzzling for me why the third one is not showing up. Attatched is dmesg if anyone can help de-mystify this situation. 

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.8.13 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.13, pie-0.5.2) ) #1 SMP Thu May 16 00:18:12 MDT 2013

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/linux-3.8.13 root=ZFS=rpool/ROOT/gentoo dozfs=force video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=792

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009ebff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009ec00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e2000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cff7ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cff80000-0x00000000cff97fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cff98000-0x00000000cffbffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cffc0000-0x00000000cfffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffa00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000022fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/M5A88-V EVO, BIOS 0707    08/10/2011

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x230000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000C0000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000230000000 aka 8960M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcff80 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0xcff7ffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0xbfffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xcfe00000-0xcff7ffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xcff7ffff @ [mem 0x1fffd000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x200000000-0x22fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x22fffffff @ [mem 0xcff7e000-0xcff7ffff]

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37b1a000-0x37d84fff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fbc30 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cff80100 00054 (v01 081011 XSDT2115 20110810 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000cff80290 000F4 (v03 081011 FACP2115 20110810 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cff80460 0F395 (v01  A1867 A1867001 00000001 INTL 20060113)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cff98000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000cff80390 0008C (v01 081011 APIC2115 20110810 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cff80420 0003C (v01 081011 OEMMCFG  20110810 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 00000000cff98040 00072 (v01 081011 OEMB2115 20110810 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000cff8f8b0 00038 (v01 081011 OEMHPET  20110810 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cff8f8f0 0096C (v01 A M I  POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000022fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0x22fffc000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0008bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880227600000-ffff88022f5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xcff7ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2096910

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3912 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 13246 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 834498 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 19456 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1225728 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x84] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x85] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x86] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x87] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8300 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xd0000000-0xff9fffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff88022fc00000 s77312 r8192 d20992 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s77312 r8192 d20992 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2064138

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/linux-3.8.13 root=ZFS=rpool/ROOT/gentoo dozfs=force video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=792

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Node 0: aperture @ 0 size 32 MB

[    0.000000] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[    0.000000] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000000] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[    0.000000] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ c4000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 8111572k/9175040k available (5950k kernel code, 787400k absent, 276068k reserved, 2822k data, 632k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:712 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] tsc: Detected 2999.898 MHz processor

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5999.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=2999898)

[    0.000006] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000021] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000322] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.002318] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.003225] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.003351] tseg: 0000000000

[    0.003358] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.003360] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.003362] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.003367] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.003371] process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.003374] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 16, 4MB 8

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 128, 4MB 64

tlb_flushall_shift: 4

[    0.003448] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[    0.003463] ACPI: Core revision 20121018

[    0.109086] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.119080] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 960T Processor (fam: 10, model: 0a, stepping: 00)

[    0.220239] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.220243] ... version:                0

[    0.220245] ... bit width:              48

[    0.220246] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.220248] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.220250] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.220251] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.220252] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.233547] process: System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.233562] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    0.246710] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU2

[    0.220430] smpboot: Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 OK

[    0.259855] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.259859] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (23999.18 BogoMIPS)

[    0.259867] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU3

[    0.264256] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    0.264406] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.264628] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.264729] kworker/u:0 (27) used greatest stack depth: 6752 bytes left

[    0.264881] node 0 link 0: io port [1000, ffffff]

[    0.264884] TOM: 00000000d0000000 aka 3328M

[    0.264888] Fam 10h mmconf [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.264891] node 0 link 0: mmio [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.264893] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, efffffff] ==> none

[    0.264894] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, febfffff]

[    0.264896] node 0 link 0: mmio [fec00000, fffeffff]

[    0.264897] node 0 link 0: mmio [ffff0000, ffffffff]

[    0.264898] TOM2: 0000000230000000 aka 8960M

[    0.264901] bus: [bus 00-1f] on node 0 link 0

[    0.264902] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.264903] bus: 00 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.264904] bus: 00 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.264905] bus: 00 [mem 0x230000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.264950] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.264960] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.264964] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.264967] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.264969] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.265145] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.265147] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.265149] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.265201] kworker/u:0 (40) used greatest stack depth: 6280 bytes left

[    0.265350] kworker/u:0 (47) used greatest stack depth: 5864 bytes left

[    0.270746] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.270913] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.270918] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.270921] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.270923] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.271757] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.272655] ACPI: Executed 3 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.416793] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.416797] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.416803] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.416820] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.417830] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.457867] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0xa, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.457905] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.457968] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.457971] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.458237] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.458241] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.458244] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.458247] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.458250] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.458253] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.458256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.458258] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.458270] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:9601] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.458307] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1022:9603] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.458329] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.458348] pci 0000:00:09.0: [1022:9608] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.458368] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.458379] pci 0000:00:0a.0: [1022:9609] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.458399] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.458418] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4390] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.458433] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10: [io  0xb000-0xb007]

[    0.458440] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 14: [io  0xa000-0xa003]

[    0.458447] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 18: [io  0x9000-0x9007]

[    0.458454] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 1c: [io  0x8000-0x8003]

[    0.458461] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 20: [io  0x7000-0x700f]

[    0.458468] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfbfffc00-0xfbffffff]

[    0.458483] pci 0000:00:11.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

[    0.458510] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.458520] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffe000-0xfbffefff]

[    0.458570] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.458584] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfbfff800-0xfbfff8ff]

[    0.458634] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.458635] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.458652] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.458661] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffd000-0xfbffdfff]

[    0.458711] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.458725] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfbfff400-0xfbfff4ff]

[    0.458775] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.458776] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.458793] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.458844] pci 0000:00:14.1: [1002:439c] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.458854] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.458861] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.458868] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.458875] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.458882] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 20: [io  0xff00-0xff0f]

[    0.458913] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.458928] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfbff8000-0xfbffbfff 64bit]

[    0.458969] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.458979] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.459031] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.459059] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.459068] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffc000-0xfbffcfff]

[    0.459118] pci 0000:00:15.0: [1002:43a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.459156] pci 0000:00:15.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.459172] pci 0000:00:15.1: [1002:43a1] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.459210] pci 0000:00:15.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.459230] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.459239] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbff7000-0xfbff7fff]

[    0.459288] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.459301] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfbfff000-0xfbfff0ff]

[    0.459350] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.459352] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.459382] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1200] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.459394] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1201] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.459403] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1202] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.459413] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1203] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.459424] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1204] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.459465] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:1244] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.459474] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.459483] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.459492] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.459499] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xcc00-0xcc7f]

[    0.459505] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfe980000-0xfe9fffff pref]

[    0.459542] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0bee] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.459551] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfe97c000-0xfe97ffff]

[    0.461388] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.461394] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.461397] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfc000000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.461400] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.461444] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1106:3403] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    0.461472] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfeaff800-0xfeafffff 64bit]

[    0.461487] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xd800-0xd8ff]

[    0.461580] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D2

[    0.461581] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.461628] pci 0000:02:00.1: [1106:0415] type 00 class 0x010185

[    0.461648] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 10: [io  0xdc00-0xdc07]

[    0.461662] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 14: [io  0xd480-0xd483]

[    0.461677] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 18: [io  0xd400-0xd407]

[    0.461691] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 1c: [io  0xd080-0xd083]

[    0.461705] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

[    0.461732] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 30: [mem 0xfeae0000-0xfeaeffff pref]

[    0.461774] pci 0000:02:00.1: supports D2

[    0.461776] pci 0000:02:00.1: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.463397] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.463403] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.463405] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.463443] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b21:1042] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.463460] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfebf0000-0xfebf7fff 64bit]

[    0.463528] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.465372] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.465379] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.465429] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465437] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465439] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465440] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465442] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465443] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465445] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.465480] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.465538] pci 0000:06:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.465554] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xe800-0xe8ff]

[    0.465579] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfafff000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.465595] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xfaff8000-0xfaffbfff 64bit pref]

[    0.465639] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.465641] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.467384] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.467392] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.467398] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfaf00000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.467414] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.467424] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE2._PRT]

[    0.467451] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE9._PRT]

[    0.467469] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCEA._PRT]

[    0.467488] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PC._PRT]

[    0.467529] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PE21._PRT]

[    0.467610]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x0f)

[    0.469017] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 *7 10 11 14 15)

[    0.469059] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 7 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.469102] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 7 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.469143] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.469175] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.469200] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.469225] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.469249] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.469387] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.469391] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.469392] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.469502] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.469589] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.469682] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.469734] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.469761] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.469800] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.469945] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.469947] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.476086] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.476143] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009ec00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.476144] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcff80000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.476412] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.476482] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.476488] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.476490] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.476502] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.476579] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.478393] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.478400] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.478529] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.504636] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.504708] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.504767] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.504812] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.504859] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.504930] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.505004] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    0.505331] pnp 00:07: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.505413] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.505511] system 00:08: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.505515] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.505518] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.505715] system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.505718] system 00:09: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.505721] system 00:09: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.505724] system 00:09: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.505726] system 00:09: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.505729] system 00:09: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.505732] system 00:09: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.505734] system 00:09: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.505737] system 00:09: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.505739] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.505742] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.505745] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.505747] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.505750] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.505753] system 00:09: [io  0x0b00-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.505756] system 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x089f] has been reserved

[    0.505759] system 00:09: [io  0x0b00-0x0b1f] has been reserved

[    0.505761] system 00:09: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.505764] system 00:09: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.505769] system 00:09: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.505772] system 00:09: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.505776] system 00:09: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.505779] system 00:09: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1001f] has been reserved

[    0.505782] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed80fff] has been reserved

[    0.505785] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.505936] system 00:0a: [io  0x0230-0x023f] has been reserved

[    0.505939] system 00:0a: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.505942] system 00:0a: [io  0x0300-0x030f] has been reserved

[    0.505945] system 00:0a: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

[    0.505948] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.506016] system 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.506020] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.506135] system 00:0c: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.506139] system 00:0c: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.506142] system 00:0c: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.506145] system 00:0c: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.506148] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.506151] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.506214] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.506216] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.514916] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.514921] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.514925] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfc000000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.514928] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.514933] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.514936] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.514940] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.514944] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.514948] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.514952] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.514962] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.514970] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.514973] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.514979] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfaf00000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.515011] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.515012] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.515014] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.515015] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.515017] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.515018] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.515020] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.515021] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfc000000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.515023] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd4000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.515025] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.515026] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.515028] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.515029] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.515031] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.515032] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.515034] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.515035] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.515037] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.515038] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.515040] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xfaf00000-0xfaffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.515062] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.515200] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.515487] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.515748] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.515786] TCP: reno registered

[    0.515797] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.515842] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.515919] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.515999] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.516004] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.516006] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.516008] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.581617] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    1.581652] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.581681] Unpacking initramfs...

[    1.796721] Freeing initrd memory: 2476k freed

[    1.797993] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    1.798061] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ c4000000 size 65536 KB

[    1.798063] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    1.798066] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    1.801439] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    1.801450] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    1.801470] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    1.805505] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    1.805516] Key type id_resolver registered

[    1.805518] Key type id_legacy registered

[    1.805529] msgmni has been set to 15976

[    1.806084] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    1.806087] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.806089] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.806093] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.806489] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    1.806574] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=0

[    1.806576] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.806579] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    1.811105] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010f00000, using 3072k, total 3072k

[    1.817017] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    1.822339] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.822545] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    1.822630] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.822719] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    1.822792] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.822941] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    1.824164] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.844739] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    1.845286] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.846192] loop: module loaded

[    1.846467] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    1.846548] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 6 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    1.846630] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    1.847388] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.847511] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.847627] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.847743] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.847834] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfbfffc00 port 0xfbfffd00 irq 19

[    1.847910] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfbfffc00 port 0xfbfffd80 irq 19

[    1.849863] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfbfffc00 port 0xfbfffe00 irq 19

[    1.851780] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfbfffc00 port 0xfbfffe80 irq 19

[    1.853976] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    1.856227] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: RTL8168evl/8111evl at 0xffffc90000c1c000, 54:04:a6:ef:62:69, XID 0c900800 IRQ 17

[    1.858252] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    1.860374] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu

[    1.862515] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.864554] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.866614] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.868657] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.870719] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    1.870721] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    1.872843] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    1.874965] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfbfff800

[    1.882279] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.884345] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.886422] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.888526] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.890635] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ehci_hcd

[    1.892741] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    1.894992] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.897058] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.899181] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.901235] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.903290] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    1.905354] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    1.907384] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfbfff400

[    1.915272] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.917218] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.919148] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.921059] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.922968] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ehci_hcd

[    1.924866] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    1.926893] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.928752] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.930661] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.932499] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.934353] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    1.936216] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    1.938093] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfbfff000

[    1.945216] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.947150] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.949079] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.951049] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.953040] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ehci_hcd

[    1.955063] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    1.957221] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.959154] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.961125] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.963041] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.964906] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.966784] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfbffe000

[    2.023158] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.025043] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.026914] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.028759] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ohci_hcd

[    2.030620] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    2.032635] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.034462] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.036322] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.038131] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.039973] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfbffd000

[    2.096107] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.097968] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.099856] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.101729] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ohci_hcd

[    2.103605] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    2.105624] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.107444] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    2.109312] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.111153] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.113008] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfbffc000

[    2.158028] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.159880] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.161730] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.163597] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.165448] ata3.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHZ2500BT G1, 0041000C, max UDMA/100

[    2.167330] ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.169486] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362, JP2OA50E, max UDMA/133

[    2.171407] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.173261] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.173263] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.173264] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.173264] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ohci_hcd

[    2.173265] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    2.173508] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.173522] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.173608] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.173612] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.173634] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfbff7000

[    2.192314] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.194969] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.196916] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72105 JP2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.199028] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    2.199175] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.199408] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHZ2500B 0041 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.199733] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    2.199829] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.199830] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.199879] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.199890] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    2.212565] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.214543] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.214551] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.220516]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    2.222783] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.228006] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.230042] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.232079] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.234089] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 ohci_hcd

[    2.236103] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    2.238238] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.240249] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.242325] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.244456] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.246509] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    2.258182] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.260242] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.262309] usb usb8: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.264368] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 xhci_hcd

[    2.266437] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    2.268573] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    2.268574] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    2.268617] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.270635] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.272628] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.274598] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    2.276584] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    2.278571] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.280553] usb usb9: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.282532] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13 xhci_hcd

[    2.284522] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    2.286586] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    2.286588] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    2.286627] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.288617] hub 9-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.290682] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.292755] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.294751] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.296861] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.298912] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    2.301169] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.303386] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.305753] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.307955] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.309497]  sdb: sdb1 sdb9

[    2.310146] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.313989] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.316052] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.318053] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.320796] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.322742] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.324568] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    2.327512] uname (829) used greatest stack depth: 5800 bytes left

[    2.331549] modprobe (828) used greatest stack depth: 5512 bytes left

[    2.353173] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    2.366830] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    2.484726] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=17ab

[    2.486800] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.488900] usb 2-4: Product: 802.11n WLAN Adapter

[    2.490973] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    2.493017] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[    2.495960] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x11

[    2.582989] rtl8192cu: MAC address: 10:bf:48:fb:c7:55

[    2.585000] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0

[    2.587358] rtlwifi: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1

[    2.589376] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

[    2.634360] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.636386] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.638584] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.640724] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.642816] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.644845] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.647132] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.649269] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.651307] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.653552] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.655588] NET: Registered protocol family 36

[    2.657607] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.660439] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2013-05-23 12:17:29 UTC (1369311449)

[    2.662535] ALSA device list:

[    2.664569]   #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xfbff8000 irq 16

[    2.666604]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xfe97c000 irq 19

[    2.669332] Freeing unused kernel memory: 632k freed

[    2.671397] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    2.673873] Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

[    2.676421] Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

[    2.703424] usb 4-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    2.801326] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2999.974 MHz

[    2.801330] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    2.846353] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c00c

[    2.846356] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.846358] usb 4-3: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[    2.846360] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.854550] input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input3

[    2.854736] hid-generic 0003:046D:C00C.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.0-3/input0

[    2.923636] SPL: Loaded module v0.6.1-1

[    2.924753] zunicode: module license 'CDDL' taints kernel.

[    2.924757] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    2.990166] vdev_open/0 (2574) used greatest stack depth: 5304 bytes left

[    4.612549]  zd0: unknown partition table

[    5.277822] ZFS: Loaded module v0.6.1-1, ZFS pool version 5000, ZFS filesystem version 5

[    5.277941] insmod (2484) used greatest stack depth: 1512 bytes left

[    5.306480] SPL: using hostid 0x00000000

[    7.480448] udevd[2839]: starting eudev version 1_beta4

[    8.341313] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[    8.341664] rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[    8.857228] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    8.857375] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  310.44  Wed Mar 27 14:51:30 PDT 2013

[    9.383608] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-4ee7d079-06be-daa6-484e-2238ca467844

[    9.383615] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[    9.383616] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[    9.383618] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[    9.383619] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[    9.383620] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[    9.870771] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores.

[    9.870910] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x47f offMax=0x190b

[    9.870964] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[    9.870965] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.1.24 (interface 0x00190000).

[   10.534055] Adding 9437180k swap on /dev/zd0.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:9437180k SS

[   13.240081] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: link down

[   13.240110] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   13.240200] ip (3553) used greatest stack depth: 1160 bytes left

[   13.376905] rtl8192cu: MAC auto ON okay!

[   13.409617] rtl8192cu: Tx queue select: 0x05

[   13.787617] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   14.945610] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:40:5c:58

[   14.969754] wlan0: send auth to 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (try 1/3)

[   14.974283] wlan0: authenticated

[   14.974369] rtl8192cu 2-4:1.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[   14.974372] rtl8192cu 2-4:1.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[   14.975316] wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (try 1/3)

[   15.023077] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=8)

[   15.023105] wlan0: associated

[   15.023133] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   19.020004] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (Reason: 15)

[   19.025113] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[   19.905615] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:40:5c:58

[   19.918090] wlan0: send auth to 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (try 1/3)

[   19.929583] wlan0: authenticated

[   19.929639] rtl8192cu 2-4:1.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[   19.929642] rtl8192cu 2-4:1.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[   19.930437] wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (try 1/3)

[   19.957828] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=8)

[   19.957855] wlan0: associated

[   23.957352] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (Reason: 15)

[   23.962335] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   24.842753] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:40:5c:58

[   24.855313] wlan0: send auth to 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (try 1/3)

[   24.874823] wlan0: authenticated

[   24.874889] rtl8192cu 2-4:1.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[   24.874893] rtl8192cu 2-4:1.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

[   24.875560] wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (try 1/3)

[   24.888559] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=8)

[   24.888587] wlan0: associated

[   27.128528] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-4ee7d079-06be-daa6-484e-2238ca467844

[   28.889969] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:10:40:5c:58 (Reason: 15)

[   28.895442] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

----------

## renegart

I've seen some mainboards have two different SATA controllers. Maybe you have forgotten to add the module for one of the controllers.

How is the dmegs looking from the rescue system, when the 3rd HDD is recognized?

How much SATA connectors do you have on the board. In your dmsg only 4 are seen by the kernel...

----------

## hcaulfield57

Thanks for the help! That's exactly what it was, I didn't even think of that. The option that needed to be enabled was: 

```

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

```

----------

